# Fades the Light by Ron Foster just came out



## displaced1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Author Ron Foster concludes the classic "Prepper Trilogy" ten years after a solar geomagnetic storm takes out the electrical grid and reduces the population by 90%. The prepper fellowship of the bugged out lake community survivors faces a dilemma they never expected until now. This book ends The Prepper Road Saga” and begins a new series of books “The Prepper Reconstruction”. 
The few young adults still left in the little colony have decided they need to move on and make their own paths. Who will help cut the firewood and help break ground for next season's crops so these prepper geriatrics don't fall out with a heart attack or something trying to do it all by hand? Will three old men in a raggedy old boat come up with a solution? Can the ladies maybe help to influence a positive decision or will they be abandoned to their own devices?

Heliatos Solar "Go Green The Easy way" solar hot water EZ-Connect and Classic systems are featured in the book as a valued contributor to unique off grid solutions


----------

